# AuSable info neede



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

On Monday 7/9 I will be making my second trip to the AuSable. I plan on arriving around noon and staying until an hour or so after sundown. On my first trip in May I fished the stretch below Mio and had the time of my life catching tough little Brookies. This time I would like to try my luck further upstream. I plan on hitting the flies only section as well as a few feeder creeks if I can find any. My questions are:
1. Is the water warm enough that I can just wear shorts and wadeing boots? Or should I bring my waders?
2. Do fly shops sell vehicle permits? Where else can I find them?
3. What is a good feeder creek for a novice fly rodder?
4. I have a copy of Bedford's book on fly fishing in MI. Are the hatches happening in accordance to the hatch chart listed for this river?
I would really appreciate it if someone could take a moment and help me out. I'm barely making a living on a student budget and don't get many opportunities to fish a world class river, so I'm hoping to make the most out of this. I plan on taking a small garbage bag in my vest so that I can leave the river cleaner than I will find it. All fish will be carefully released.
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2001)

I am heading up there for a long weekend, the 14, 15, and 16 of July. I am not sure of the water temperature, but you should be fine in shorts. For the stretches of river to fish(I need help too) I called Little Forks Outfitters(517) 832 - 4100, they should offer help! Patterns wise, the book should be right! You will be there for the ISO's hatches and maybe trico's in the morning, at least that is what they told me! Have fun and leave some for me!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Ypsifly, 

If the Au Sable parking places are anything like other State of MI facilities, there are "honor system" envelopes and boxes at the site. The Green Cottage access on the Pere Marquette has this system. You put your money in the envelope, write your license plate number and date on the envelope, tear off the flap, put the envelope in the box and put the flap in your windshield. 

Not sure if State of MI or the National Forest people manage these sites. 

Too bad we will miss each other. I will be on the Mason Tract Friday 7/6 noon till midnight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2001)

Try gateslodge.com and troutbums.com for up to the minute information. It wouldn't hurt to try and make a stop at both shops as they have the scoop on what is happening in that neck of the woods and once you go there it'll haunt you until you go back. Both shops also have excellant local fly tiers (I prefer Gates fly's for whatever reasons) and rarely steer you wrong when suggesting fly's good for the time and location you are fishing.
You might want to find out when the canoe marathon is. It would be a shame if you happen to go when the river is swamped with Kevlar! If it is the weekend you are going, there is always the North and South branches as well as other rivers in the area.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I know there are fees on the PM, Big Man and the Ausabel below Foote but I haven't seen any fee signs at any of the access on the Mainstream Ausable or the South Branch . I've been fishing there a lot lately too.
I wouldn't try the wet wading thing on a late afternoon fishing trip! It still get's cold enough in the evenings that a light jacket is required.
As far as the hatches are concerned one stop at Gates and they'll tell what's going on. I too have had only good luck with these guys at Gates. It's a top notch fly shop.
Feeder Creeks? LOL I guess I know a couple but I am under strict orders to never tell anybody about them!!! Sorry (Most of them are too hard to flyfish anyway)


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thank you all for the quick replies. I think the Canoe Marathon is on 7/28, I'm going on a monday so I'm hoping the Aluminum Hatch will be minimal. I can't wait!
Thanks again for the info, I'll be sure to post ASAP!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i will be going up near the ausable on the 23 of july for a camping trip with my family and inlaws (what fun!! )

i plan on getting my fair share of fishing in on the river. i missed out last year because they always said it was to far to drive or stuff like that. not this year i am going with or without them.

so, i guess any info you can give me also would be a great help!! i have emailed a couple of guys and they gave me some suggestions. i will be wading so if you can help me with accessible areas and the like i would appreciate it. i will have both fly and spin rods, but would like to hook into something with my fly rod more than spin. but will use whatever you think will work best.

thanks in advance

quix


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Bummer quix, i am going to be up there in grayling on 7/6 to whenever i feel like coming home which mostlikely will be sunday through tuesday. I am going to try fishing the au sable during my stay up there. But this time with my fly rod. I don't know what i will be going up there but it will be fun with fish or no fish. YPSI, where are you going to be staying?


----------



## Mike Tuomey (Jun 3, 2001)

Ypsi, there are few, if any, access sites on the Mainstream above Mio, the North Branch, the South Branch, or the East Branch that charge fees for non-overnite use.

If you're just starting out, I would suggest fishing hopper and cricket patterns in July and August for surface fishing. Work the patterns near the banks and sweepers, especially when it's breezy/windy. If you fish wet, then go with one of the wooly bugger variations. Keep it simple. I'd stay away from the tiny tricos and even the blue wing olives. That kind of fishing can be very frustrating, even for the more experienced.

Good luck!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks Mike, That will help me a lot. How long should my leader be and what pound line should I use for this water?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Canoe Marathon will be the weekend of the 28th. So get your fishing in early.

Anybody needing Oscoda area info. either about the river or the big lake let me know...I go up nearly every weekend so I can provide some decent info.

jp


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

NEM, then I will be asking you a hell of a lot of question come this fall. By the way, welcome to this site, and keep on postin. I see you have all ready posted 9 times today. Congrats. Keep that up and you will catch steve one of these day


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

nem

i will be staying in the harrisville state park, how far is it to the river?? and what should i use in late july for trout??

thanks for the info

quix


----------



## Mike Tuomey (Jun 3, 2001)

Stelmon, to determine tippet size most folks use the "Rule of 3." Divide the size fly you are using by 3 to get the _x tippet size. For example, you're going to to fish a size 12 hopper. Divide 12 by 3. Your tippet size is 4x. This rule is used more for dry fly fishing than wet, although it can apply to both types. Tippet size is not as critical when your fly is subsurface, but you will not have the most lifelike drift if you fish a size 16 hare's ear nymph on 2x tippet.

Your leader should be 8-9 feet for hopper fishing, tapered of course. That is also a fine length for wet fly fishing, too. Just adjust the tippet size up or down to match the fly size. Going down to 7.5 feet or up to 10 feet is okay as long as the fish keep taking. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

That is true, many fly anglers use this technique when fishing, and it makes life alot easier. I agree with you all elsewhere except when it comes to the leaders. I find, and many other dry fly anglers find that tying leaders and decreasing in tippet size turns the fly over better and is easier for tracking. Tapered leaders decrease slowly, but they don't turn the fly over very well. There's nothing wrong with putting on a tapered leader, but handmade leaders can help with fishing dries. Harvey's new leader system(in Flyfishing magazine) explains this. Now, I am not trying to change your fishing ways, if you catch fish with what you have been using now, thats GREAT , I am happy for you. I just wanted to tell something that works for many in the world of flyfishing. To some, the handmade leaders are a waste of time, but learning how to tie these leaders, may be helpful....I cantie 2 in 5min. usually. Well guys have fun and tapered or not tapered, just catch some fish!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I give up.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

Call Little Fork Outfitter's they'll provide info on every question you can ask. I recieved help on everything and I am now prepared for the river. My guess is that you must be phone shy??? Just give them a call, and many anglers on this site won't offer any help, or reveal certain spots, they know the consequences. Hey, if you were smart, call Little Forks, Trout Bums, or Gate's Lodge!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks again to all. 
Stelmon,
I'm driving back that night to Lansing to stay with my sister. The following day will be spent sight fishing for carp and/or pike on the REd Cedar and Grand rivers. I'll let you know how it goes.

Mike Tuomey,
Thanks for the info on terrestrials. I was wondering if these were a good way to go, and your reply was most helpful. Your reply regarding tippet size is something I have never heard before. I learn something new everytime I log onto this sight. 
Thanks again to all.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Stelmon, check your email before the 6th. I'm sending you locations to a sure thing or at least as sure as you're gonna get when it comes to trout fishing.

As for the leaders, I guess I want to know a little more about the Harvey system. a tapered leader is a tapered leader whether it is knotted or knotless right?? I don't see how you could turn a fly of any size without starting off with a heavy butt section and ending with a light tippet. 

Dan is right onthe money about people being tight lipped. Fly shop employees are very tight lipped also. The best thing you can do is to choose a fly shop and stop in every time you go fishing on that river(And buy something) after a few trips when they get to know ya you will begin to get more and more info. Hell I had fly shop owners show me exactly where to fish, with what to use for a fly, size of the tippet and exact amount of weight to use to get a good drift throught the particular run!!!! I remember landing several steelies that day after I had already counted the day to be a skunk!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks weezer. I'll be looking for them


----------

